# Smoking in MN--



## matt welch (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello All.

I have become addicted to smoking BBQ over the last 5 years. I have owned many smokers and currently cook on a Weber 22 OTG/ 18.5 WSM/ Brinkmann Southfork pit.

I have my first child on the way any day now and plan of celebrating tomorrow with brisket session on my NEWLY acquired Brinkmann Southfork. I lurked over here from the virtualweberbullet as I just just bought this BRAND NEW southfork pit from a guy who owned it for 10 years and never used it. (good for me) I got it for dirt cheap and am now looking for tips from owners of this similar model. I am a systems analyst by trade and enjoy hunting, Fishing, BBQ, boating, biking when im not at work. My specialty is spare ribs with over 400 slabs under my belt.

Cheers-!

Matt


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2011)

Matt, welcome to SMF and congrats on the soon to be new arrival to you family.

There should be a couple of members or three that have or had that type of smoker that con give you some tips.

I'm a reverse flow stick burner meownself, so I can help out much there.

Glad you decided to make the move from 'lurker to SMF Family member.

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Matt! Great looking set-up.

Congratulations on the upcoming  new little one too!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## meateater (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Matt, Glad you're here


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Matt - welcome to SMF!   Where in MN are you?  I moved out of Rochester last year but still have family there and friends in the area.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 2, 2011)

to SMF I am glad you joint us


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome Matt!

Another Minnesota Grown Smoker

Todd


----------



## socalbbq (Jul 2, 2011)

Matt, Welcome!  Congrats on the addition to your family. One of the things I love about things culinary is involving my 9 year old daughter. I am sure you will have many memories with your family centered on good BBQ.

I joined a couple of months ago and everyone here is so helpful.  I have a Brinkmann Trailmaster LE, which I bought a couple months ago.  I love it.  You might want to seek the forum for Mods other SFB Smokers have done.  I have lowered the exhaust pipe with a duct pipe just above the grate and am looking for diffusion plate to keep the smoke down.

Anyway welcome and enjoy the birth of your little one.


----------



## bill in mn (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! nice rig. Your neighbors and friends are going to love you .With something that nice you can't help but invite them over for everything that can be smoked (anything) .Welcome to the board with the best chefs on the net. I might fall into a neighbor depending where you live. I'm in Monticello,MN here.Nice to see you here and have a great fourth of July.Bill


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jun 29, 2012)

Howdy Matt, I have a question for you...

I have the exact same smoker so I am hoping you can shed some insight into my dilemma.  I have a hard time keeping the temps below 275.  I have calibrated my thermometers so I know they are good.  I use the basic minion method with lump and the temps skyrocket.  I close down all airflow to the coals and it'll sit at 275 for 4 hours as long as the ambient tempoerature is above 65. 

Just curious if yours does the same thing or if you found a way to keep this from happening. 

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the New Arrival. Do you know if it's a Girl or Boy yet? Have you picked a name yet??? Oops , the Grandpa thing being nosey ...anyhow;







to the Bunch Matt , anxious to see some of your Smokes, I like the Southfork's Style and you got some good looking TBS coming out the Stack.

I have a similar type of Smoker , a little larger , but the function is the same :







Hope you enjoy it here and take up residence ,LOL.

Have fun and...


----------

